# Sob



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Left the house this morning at 7:00 am and finally arrive home tonight at 7:30 pm with our new Laredo 30Bh from Scaeffer's rv in PA. Everything from the drive to the hitch to the PDI to paper work to the drive home took much longer than expected.

Thanks to Steve (Huntr70) for coming by and entertaining my fellow travelers today. I have been talking online with everyone but Steve has been my first real contact with a fellow Outbacker. I brought my cousin who we camp with and two friends who are searching for a TT, but not sure wha they truely want yet.

The Laredo towed fine over the mountains coming home to Ny from PA, definitely noticed the extra 2500Lbs and the fifth wheel towing experience was also different. Went to put it into the driveway and it took a few extra swings, wasn't sure why a 30 foot fifth wheel would be harder than a 29 foot TT until I got in in place and we took out a tape measure. The 30' FW measure out to 35' not including the spare. catalog said 33' 10" all included, but is is really 35' 10". just a little longer thand the 30' 8" on the TT.

I had also thopught I was saving so length by not getting the 31fqbhs that I know was listed at 35' and I was coming in 2' shorter. so much for beleiving the specifications listed online.

That extra 5' made a big difference putting it down my narrow driveway. The axle locations and turning radius is also differnet, the wheels are located more forward and judging the cuts were harder in the dark. I'm going to need some extra practice. The nice thing was I could jackknife the truck and fw just like my Outback and not have to slide the hitch, the fw has an extra long pin and made the turning easier.

I hope to start loading it tomorrow and the boys want to campout tomorrow night in the driveway and make smores in the microwave.









Definitely as nice once delivered as we thought it was at the show. We will explore and try everything out once more starting in the morning.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear you got it and made a safe trip home
I wish I could of got off work early I would have stopped down(Sorry)
Have fun camping in the driveway with the kids

Don


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Congrats on the new trailer and have fun tomarrow.









Angelo


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new 5er!

I just got one myself and you are right, a completely different towing and backing experience.

Gary


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations on your new SOB!









Happy Camping with your family,
Enjoy!


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

nynethead said:


> Went to put it into the driveway and it took a few extra swings,...


Congrats on the new trailer.

I always struggled with the timing when backing my 5th wheel and bringing the front of the tow vehicle back around. Funny thing is I back my 26RS up with no problems (5 minutes or so for two 90 degree turns) vs. 30 minutes for that 5th wheel.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

nynethead said:


> entertaining my fellow travelers today.


 It was a pleasure meeting all you guys....

Hopefully we can all get together and camp sometime.

Tell Scotty to "please don't touch that"!!LOL









Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new Fiver! Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Congrats Mark

Hope you enjoyed your camping trip in the Driveway. Look forward to meeting you at Otter Lake!!

Jim and Steph


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Congrats on the new 5Vr. My Sisterinlaw and family have a 2005 Laredo 30BH - it's a really nice unit.

Wayne


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations NY!








Sorry to hear that SOB turned out to be longer than you expected. Heck, if you had known that, you could have stayed with an Outback!









I'm sure you will enjoy it though. Be sure to post some pictures!

Happy Trails
Doug


----------

